# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  بهترین روش زخیر سازی ونمایش فایل چیه؟

## mehrdad-jalili

سلام مهندسای عزیز به نظرتون بهترین روش زخیره سازی فایل های کاربران (فیلم و  عکس) مربوط به یک شبکه اجتماعی چیه؟ دیتابیس یا فایل سیستم؟

----------


## mehrdad-jalili

کسی اطلاعاتی در این مورد نداره راهنمایی کنه؟؟

----------

